# Is it legal keep a horse in a back garden?



## Imperator (21 Feb 2011)

I live on a housing estate where there a number of issues arising out of the keeping of horses. I will be posting about these issues at a later time but have a more focused question with which I would appreciate AAM members' advice and opinions. 

The estate is made up of semi-detached houses. In addition, a number of streets are back-to-back, i.e. the back garden of one house meets the back garden of another house.

One resident of a semi-detached house was keeping a horse in their back garden. (The horse is elsewhere at the moment but may be brought back).
I have a number of questions on this.
Is it legal to keep a horse in your back garden?
Is there specific legislation which applies to the care of domestic pets (cats, dogs, budgies etc).
Are horses considered under different legislation to domestic pets?
What grounds might a neighbour have to object to horses being kept in their neighbours garden?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Imperator


----------



## robbie00 (21 Feb 2011)

Firstly I would like to ask how a neighbour keeping a horse in there backyward affects you? 

I am hoping there is shelter/food/water provided by the owner for the horse once its in the back garden.

the only way you would get anyone to look into this for you is if the horse was being mistreated. if the horse is being looked after correctly being given food, water and shelter and let out into fields during the day i dont think anyone would look into this.


----------



## paddi22 (21 Feb 2011)

as the other poster said, unless the horse is being starved or badly injured the animal rescue wont touch them as they are overflowing with horses. we had a similar problem with a neighbour, who had an uncared for horse, but since he occasionally threw it hay and water the rescue said they couldnt do anything. 

I know legislation in certain areas is different. i believe waterford i think it is, impound any horses found on estates. 

The other poster mentioned how it might effect you. as a horse owner and lover myself, they come with a huge amount of smells and invariably a muck heap that builds up fast. Plus an unhappy isolated horse will usually do anything to escape and can barge through gates and try to jump walls etc. it was very distressing watching our neighbours horse doing this, it used to end up wandering on roads and breaking through other peoples fences.

saying that though i know a case of a horse lover who couldnt afford livery  and only had the choice of keeping it in her estate garden. the horse was well cared for and properly maintained, and taken out to exercise, graze etc. this was only a temporary measure till she got a new job. its completely unfair to keep a horse in that enclosed space. they should have access to graze freely for as long as possible every day, and also another horse or goat for company as they are social animals.

if you say theres a problem with horses on your estate though id imagine it might be some kid who hasnt a clue. could you find out more about their circumstances. our neighbour eventually moved his horse due to numerous complaints from neighbours.


----------



## csirl (21 Feb 2011)

The answer to the question is in your local authorities Development Plan. Most LAs have restrictions on various types of animals and with some, you have to apply for planning permission before you keep certain animals. I would imagine that most councils have a ban on horses, but you'll have to check in your own area.


----------



## truthseeker (21 Feb 2011)

Some info here


----------



## onq (21 Feb 2011)

Great link Truthseeker - thanks.

ONQ.


----------



## Imperator (23 Feb 2011)

Thanks to everybody who posted. Truthseeker, that link is very helpful - I didn't appreciate how much information there is on the Citizens' Advice pages.

Robbie00 - as per my previous post there are a number of issues to do with keeping horses on the estate. Before I take any action I want to know about a person's rights and responsibilities with regard to keeping horses. 

In principle, I have no difficulty with a neighbouring landowner renting a fenced, gated field to the identified owner of a horse. It's none of my business and I like horses. Unfortunately there is a scenario involving broken locks, damaged gates, and the likely ignorance of those responsible for the land on which the horses are kept, not to mention concerns regarding future adverse posession. If that particular problem is solved the result may be that horses are moved into back gardens - in which case some estate residents would have problems.

Thanks again to all for posting.

Imperator


----------

